# Train from San Diego to Anaheim



## craig

My family and I are traveling for the first time out west. We will be going to the San Diego Zoo and then to Disneyland. We have decided to take the train from SD to DL. We have never traveled by train before.

I have heard that there are discount codes for Amtrak but I have been unable to locate them.

Is there a benefit traveling business class vs. regular passenger?

Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## gswager

craig said:


> Is there a benefit traveling business class vs. regular passenger?


1-2 seats (1 row seat, aisle, & 2 row seats), complimentary drinks ($3 coupon), and newspaper. It would be cheaper to ask for conductor for upgrade instead of buying tickets. Usually up to $15 more if book on train.


----------



## GG-1

Aloha

Disneyland Is my most favorite place in the World. The Amtrak Station is within site of the Park but it is a difficult walk, Lack of sidewalks and trafic.

There also are lots of trains between the stations are you planning to spen part of each day in both locations?


----------



## gswager

Here's the info on public transportation, administered by Orange County Transportation Authority. Or you can use taxi because those stations are frequently served by Metrolink commuter trains.


----------



## Guest

1-2 seats on the Surfliner? Really?? I took it from Anaheim to SD and back on Tuesday of this week...a friend of mine was working the Business Class car, and I walked through, but the seats were 2-2 (and yes, it was a California Car with Business Class setup, right behind the engine)


----------



## Guest_PSurfliner

Guest said:


> 1-2 seats on the Surfliner? Really?? I took it from Anaheim to SD and back on Tuesday of this week...a friend of mine was working the Business Class car, and I walked through, but the seats were 2-2 (and yes, it was a California Car with Business Class setup, right behind the engine)


Nope. Sorry. definitely not. 2-2 seating in business class. The seats are the same but you get some more amenities and a generally quiter car (no families with their loud kids).


----------



## MrFSS

Guest_PSurfliner said:


> Nope.  Sorry.  definitely not.  2-2 seating in business class.  The seats are the same but you get some more amenities and a generally quiter car (no families with their loud kids).


Families and kids aren't allowed to ride business class??


----------

